# Over dosing and Algae



## Dale (May 26, 2004)

I have a 35 gal tank with algae problems, (see topic "BGA or something else" in this forum. Last night I decided to revisit my fertilizer calculations and realized I forgot to take into account that I was fertilizing NO3 and PO4 3 times a week with the result that my max concentration was 18.6 ppm NO3 and 1.86ppm PO4. K and traces were correct. I plan to do a 50% water change tonight and not add NO3 or PO4 until after the next 50% change in one week. I will add traces and K as usual. Does this seem like a reasonable approach and is adding traces and K over the next couple of weeks OK.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Dale


----------

